# Need stump, root, dirt removal to prep land in Navarre



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello, I'm looking to build a 30x40 garage on a concrete foundation on some land in Navarre that was pretty heavily overgrown. I've cleared a ton of small brush by hand over the past few weeks and cut down 3 tall pines (approx. 11-12" diameter). Now I need to remove the stumps, roots, and rest of the plant material and roots to bring in fill dirt and concrete later. 

I have to believe someone on the forum has the time and equipment to do it quick and cheap or could point me to someone who does.

Can anyone help?

Please send a PM or call Garrett at 46l 3488

Thanks.


----------

